

Google's Datacenters on Punch Cards - d4vlx
http://what-if.xkcd.com/63/

======
a3n
> There's something pleasing about that. Google has created what might be the
> most sophisticated information-gathering apparatus in the history of the
> Earth ... and the only people with information about them are the pizza
> delivery drivers.

I vaguely remember something about news channels watching the Whitehouse, and
when lots of pizzas were delivered one night they knew the next big step was
going to happen in Iraq. That was Bush. Or maybe it's from earlier.

